# Tractor canopy



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone here bought a support and canopy for a JD3010 or similar from New Paris Tractor Parts. Just looking for any positive or negative feedback.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I spoke with the Iron Bull guys at the Louisville show, buy the sound deadening kit or plan on wearing work tunes.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

A canopy really does make things loud. Just traps all the sound under there. It’s still nice to have that shade from the sun though.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have one on the JD2510 and had one years ago on a JD 4000. I need one for the JD3010. I am thinking I will build one next Winter. I will build a near exact replica of the original.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

broadriverhay said:


> I have one on the JD2510 and had one years ago on a JD 4000. I need one for the JD3010. I am thinking I will build one next Winter. I will build a near exact replica of the original.


Are the ones you're talking about not replicas?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The one on the 4000 was original, the one on the 2510 is an original ROPS with a polymer or fiberglass top. It is JD but not from the proper era for that model.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice narrow front on the Tedder. We run a 3020 NF powershift on a 4 basket Sitrex, handy set-up. What Tedder is behind the 2510?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

broadriverhay said:


> The one on the 4000 was original, the one on the 2510 is an original ROPS with a polymer or fiberglass top. It is JD but not from the proper era for that model.


Sorry I was unclear. I meant is the one New Paris is selling not a near replica.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

New Paris is a very near replica. That is a GT 500 Tonutti. It is sold and I have bought a Pequea TT 6201. Also the M7040 is gone and I replaced it with a M5-091.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

3010 is narrow also. Originally had a rigid narrow then an aftermarket wide. It wore out so I replaced it with a Rolomatic just like the 2510. Very nice for hay work.


----------

